# Dungal World Championship



## 7starmantis (Feb 7, 2003)

I was jusr curious if any of you are planning to fight in the Dungal Championship in Houston, TX, I believe its April 5th? 
Looks pretty hairy to me! Here is the link. 

7sm


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2003)

Did anyone see it?


----------

